# Best starter set



## Dannyt

Hi, I'm 10 years old and interested in getting an HO set. I currently own an O gauge set-up (MTH) but do not know anything about HO. What brands do you recommend I look at for a nice starter set. Who has the best track and trains? I've been to several dealers and looked online and it's a little overwhelming.  I want something that is good quality, reasonable and that I can expand (like being able to add automatic crossing gates or side tracks and stuff like that.) thanks.


----------



## glgraphix

Danny, I have 2 boys about your age (1 older, 1 younger)
Both like the Bachmann sets, the Spectrum ones.
Good quality, expandable, and just fun


----------



## tkruger

Athearn makes some good quality stuff. You cannot go wrong with them. With Bachmann keep in mind that they have a low end (toy like) and high end (Spectrum). There is a big difference. The low end cars derail easy due to lack of weight and poor wheels. The locos also are often one truck drive. The Spectrum line is nicely detailed and better quality all around. 

If you are looking to make a layout you might want to looking into geting the parts separately. You may save money in the long run. Atlas flex track at my LHS is round $3.50 per 3 foot section. Locomotives come up at real reasonable prices all the time. Watch the for sale section on this forum. Also a better DC or DCC system can be had individually than you wil find in any kit. It may look like it is costing more at first but in the long run you will have a better foundation for expansion than with most kits. If you have a LHS you might want to visit that. Also train shows are great places to great deals if you know what to look for.


----------



## modeltrainhead

Well I'm not the youngest anymore (13) anyway i go for any bachmann/spectrum sets go for the DC first. and then as you go older go DCC. if you have any questions PM me


----------



## gc53dfgc

Danny,
I would recomend go with what you want (I would recomend Bachmann Spectrum, Athearn, Atlas, and Hornby) I would also say that you should try to start out with DCC if you can afford it as it makes running your trains more realistic and less of a hassle to installe the track and block sections you would have to have if it were a dc setup and you wanted to run more than one train at once. If you are thinking of getting a permanant layout built than you should get a plywood board of the desired dimensions add blue or pink insulating foam and build your layout on top of that. I would recomend Flextrack and none of the pre ballasted track as it limits what you can do. Hope this helps.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Danny,

Welcome to the forum. You'll find some good info on HO diesel options in this thread here, especially Post #14:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3815

I'd also like to say how impressed I am with your well-written post. Very eloquent for a 10 year old kid.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Dannyt

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. You'll find some good info on HO diesel options in this thread here, especially Post #14:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> I'd also like to say how impressed I am with your well-written post. Very eloquent for a 10 year old kid.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks for everyones advice. My dad helped me write it. But I am writing it now. I found a set here is the link 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1532

It isn't Spectrum but it is DCC which I like. What is the difference between DCC on board and DCC equipped and DCC ready? 

Do you think this is a good set? thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

Danny...I own many DCC Bachmann locomotives (most are the non-Spectrum kind). I have had good luck with all of them. I also have the E-Z Command DCC from Bachmann too (it has also been trouble-free).

DCC On Board means it is READY TO GO in DCC! There is nothing to do! DCC Ready means it is wired for DCC, but you still have to buy a $20 decoder to pop in place for DCC.

With all that the set comes with, I would say it is not too bad of a deal. If it were me, I would probably buy all the components separately. This is my reasoning: If I have DCC, I am going to want to run two or more trains at the same time. If I run two or more trains at the same time, I would want a little more track than what the set comes with ( you need a little space to run multiple trains). Realizing this, I would probably go with flex track (3' flexible sections that provide great freedom in designing your own layout).

I know this seems like a lot to process. You can always expand if you start small, but sometimes it is nice to think a little further down the road! Best of luck!

Chad


----------



## gc53dfgc

ok DCC on board means that the locomotive already has the DCC decoder chip installed in it and is ready to run on a DCC layout. DCC ready means that the loco will only run on DC if i am correct as I due not own a DCC ready loco Just DCC onboard loco's. For these you must buy the decoder that you plug into the board that is already in the DCC ready loco, or you must solder the wires of the DCC decoders to certain parts of the DCC ready board. By the way that train set will be a very good set to buy as a begginer. I currently use the EZ-Command system and am perfectly happy with it but am going to upgrade to the Dynamis System as you can walk around the layout, program CV's (things that control things on the train), have many more loco's in the data bank, and have more than two locomotives running on the layout at one time without needing a booster. Dynamis is a 2.5 amp system=5 trains at one time. EZ-Command is 1 amp=2 trains at a time.


----------



## Dannyt

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Realizing this, I would probably go with flex track (3' flexible sections that provide great freedom in designing your own layout).
> 
> I know this seems like a lot to process. You can always expand if you start small, but sometimes it is nice to think a little further down the road! Best of luck!
> 
> Chad


I saw flex track at the store and really like it. My dad is afraid that he'll have to wire and to solder it and it will be to much work. That's why I like EZ ttrack.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

Yea, Danny...you can always add more E-Z track if you ever want to!

Chad


----------



## tworail

Get a soldering iron (with your Dad's permission and supervision) and then he can relax while you do the work 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

Call me crazy, but I really only feel the need to solder the joints in a curve...or maybe also in some hard-to-reach areas.


----------



## Dannyt

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Call me crazy, but I really only feel the need to solder the joints in a curve...or maybe also in some hard-to-reach areas.


Can I do it myself? and how do you wire it?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

You can buy rail joiners that already have a wire attached to it. Just piece it together and connect the wires.


----------



## Dannyt

I've been researching about dcc ho trains. And I wonder if you need a special train to have sound.


----------



## Necro

Danny, you won't need to solder joints right off the bat. Suggestion from someone older doing this for the first time - use EZ-Track, learn from that, and enjoy the flexibility of a non-permanent layout first. Then, when you know what you like, go with the harder stuff. 

Learning to solder is a skill that will be useful across many areas (fixing some electronics, toys, making your own circuits, etc.), but it's also something relatively more dangerous (IMHO) due to the potential for burns, damaging the track if done wrong, and potentially lighting something on fire (if things go really bad). 

I'd say if your dad doesn't want to solder, just lay off the solder now and get the jumpers/connectors with the wires already attached. Hey, it's what I'm using!


----------



## gc53dfgc

you do not need a specail train to run sound you can put sound into an old tyco if you really want to. you must buy a sound decoder which is different from a DCC decoder. both are DCC but a sound decoder has the capablity's to have multiple functions like sounds ie: bell, horn air brakes, ect. you can also install ditch lights to the loco's for more prototivityness. so really any train can be DCC sound. I would recomend Soundtrax Tsunami sound decoders very nice.


----------



## tjcruiser

Danny,

Flex track offers great layout possibilities ... contour to your specific layout's needs. That said, while the track bends easily, it must be pinned down, or else it will want to spring back into a straight shape. Because of that, people often solder the rail ends on flex to give it better "grab" when mating up with an adjacent piece.

Unless, one considers a great trick that Choo Choo Greg described here on the forum ... making a very simple/easy jig to permanently prebend flex track rails to your desired shape. Makes contouring easy, and allows one to work with simple rail joiners. Read up here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

So danny did you get a train set and start a layout?

I have another question why is Danny in red?


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't see "Danny" in red on my end, but that will happen if you do a search with a specific keyword, or where you jump to a link that has a keyword in it.


----------



## SoupCan113

depending on your location, Atlas is the easiest to find with the most variety. However the track has some minor flaws and is rather fragile. But if you have a solid layout you should be fine.


----------



## sentinal77

I found this on C-list. Perhaps something like this would be better? I don't know if this is a good deal (I'm sure the guys on here will straighten me out) but maybe there are deals like this in your area.

This is the description: Vintage Bachman Trainset 307. Its been used about once or twice. Condition is like new. Includes. 1 santa fe engine 307 14 piece track 4 cars 1 yellow sign pack 3 little people pack 2 electric poles If interested call me at 817-615-1848. Im asking $70.

A good deal?


----------



## SoupCan113

sentinal77 said:


> I found this on C-list. Perhaps something like this would be better? I don't know if this is a good deal (I'm sure the guys on here will straighten me out) but maybe there are deals like this in your area.
> 
> This is the description: Vintage Bachman Trainset 307. Its been used about once or twice. Condition is like new. Includes. 1 santa fe engine 307 14 piece track 4 cars 1 yellow sign pack 3 little people pack 2 electric poles If interested call me at 817-615-1848. Im asking $70.
> 
> A good deal?


It might just be me, but that does not look like HO scale. I could be wrong. That's what Danny wanted if I read right.


----------



## gc53dfgc

SoupCan113 said:


> It might just be me, but that does not look like HO scale. I could be wrong. That's what Danny wanted if I read right.


That is indeed HO scale but I can not see why the seller wants 70 dollars for it. Seems to be missing some peices from the original set and the motors in those were never very good plus they sell very low on ebay. Just my opinion though.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

I used to have a set like that...I bought it in 1993, but I lost it to the Flood of '97. Seems to me that was about what I paid for it back then! That is a cheap engine with even cheaper cars. I am not saying it wouldn't be a good starter set, but $70 seems a bit high!

Chad


----------



## tkruger

Used at most $20 at a garage sale if I did not already have better. The track displayed there is steel. The cars are to light. The power pack is weak by most standards. In addition to that you do not know how it has been treated.


----------



## sentinal77

Just trying to help! I know nothing about HO, however a deal in his are may be better than a starter set.


----------



## Dannyt

Yes, I got the Bachmann DCC Digital Commander set. It is really cool. 

This is the pros and cons that I see.
Pros:comes with two DCC diesels and the e-z command controller (and I really like the santa fe.):thumbsup:
Cons:you have to have the derailer to get power in the track. I don't think that looks realistic. I think I'd like Atlas Flex track better. It's cheaper and looks more realistic and you can bend it any way you want. Thanks for that tip.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

Yea, Danny, it is hard to go too wrong with flextrack...you can make it just how you want with that. They have powered rail joiners you can buy, so you can have several power feeds to the layout if you want.

Chad


----------



## gc53dfgc

spending 70 dollars for a set from the 70's now a days is a lot of money. for that money today you could buy a nice DCC athearn or a DCC Bachmann and a couple of rolling stock.


----------



## burlington77

I would run away screaming from that Bachmann train set, especially at $70. It's not worth that much new. In fact, I wouldn't pay for regular Bachmanns. They're garbage. And that's coming from a guy who repowers Tycos because he's cheap. I'm an avid fan of junk, and I'm saying Bachmanns aren't worth the time. Spectrum is another story, there are some good ones, but the basic Bachmann starter sets are junk. 

I always recommend Athearn Iron Horse sets. The only problem is that they come with EZ track, and you may not want to commit to that. I don't run EZ track except under the tree at Christmas. Otherwise you get a great loco and rolling stock with a decent power pack.


----------



## forest

hi I'm 13 if you are looking for a train set that doesn't cost to much i would go with bachmann. on my 4x8 layout all the trains are bachmann. i have not had many problems with bachmann


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

I own and run quite a few Bachmann's. I have 2 Spectrum's and many of the cheaper quality Bachmann's. The cheap quality ones actually seem to run just as good, if not better than the 2 Spectrum's. The two Spectrum's are both Dash-8's, and I think they are a heavier locomotive. Naturally, it takes more juice to get them going. The Spectrum's probably need CV's set, but I don't have that ability.


----------

